# Wee Joke For Ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

two guys walking down the street and they see a big dog lying on a front lawn licking its niagra's.
First guy says "man I sure wish I could do that".
Second guy says "whatever floats yer boat mate, but I think you should try to clap him first"
seamus.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

seamusog said:


> two guys walking down the street and they see a big dog lying on a front lawn licking its niagra's.
> First guy says "man I sure wish I could do that".
> Second guy says "whatever floats yer boat mate, but I think you should try to clap him first"
> seamus.


Don't get it Seamus 

Ah, I see now, didn't you mean "catch him first"??


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

When my yorkshire born granddaughter was telling our dogs to 'sit', I explained that since they were being good she should respond by giving them a wee 'clap'. She immediately applauded! 
In Scottishland we don't pet dogs - we give them a wee clap!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aultymer said:


> When my yorkshire born granddaughter was telling our dogs to 'sit', I explained that since they were being good she should respond by giving them a wee 'clap'. She immediately applauded!
> In Scottishland we don't pet dogs - we give them a wee clap!!


Hi.

And you are the lot that want "Home rule" :wink:

ray.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> And you are the lot that want "Home rule"


To quote some guys we met in North Africa, "Would you like to buy some water, effendi?"
Never mind the oil - we have so much water we pour it into the sea.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

seamusog said:


> two guys walking down the street and they see a big dog lying on a front lawn licking its niagra's.
> First guy says "man I sure wish I could do that".
> Second guy says "whatever floats yer boat mate, but I think you should try to clap him first"
> seamus.


My bros in law always answered to the comment "man I sure wish I could do that" with "Give him a bone and I'm sure he would let you"

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You resurrected that WHY?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos as informed he had passed on I just looked him up.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I did similar for the same reason.


----------

